# So. California MECA Competition March 24th, 2012



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Lake Perris Fairgrounds, 18700 Lake Perris Drive, 92571


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Is this at the Forbidden Show? If So what is the cost?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It's free for first timers.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats Cool! Is the MECA show going to be inside with the forbidden show? I am showing with my club, But this sis the first event other then Autorama and I wasnt really ready for that one. Thanks Never Mind found the answer see everyone there!! Does anyone know if Gary is coming out to this even?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks!! I went looking also!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

USDMBB said:


> Thats Cool! Is the MECA show going to be inside with the forbidden show? I am showing with my club, But this sis the first event other then Autorama and I wasnt really ready for that one. Thanks Never Mind found the answer see everyone there!! *Does anyone know if Gary is coming out to this event?*


I doubt it.

He does come to our So. Cal. meets.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> He does come to our So. Cal. meets.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/125224-so-california-meet-april-7th.html


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So who is coming out. I didnt know this was happening.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

I have never competed Meca, so I think I will have to come out to this event with my little install. I guess I better read up on Meca rules to see what class I would be in.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> *So who is coming out. *I didnt know this was happening.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



You never know who's going to show.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Man two days to the show and no one is attending except for me =(


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there.


I fiugred that much. I'll be at the db Drag tower majority of the day. If i can sneak away to the SQ side I'll be by to say Hi.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

I am headed down also, First Event for me, more of a check to see where I am at.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> I fiugred that much. I'll be at the db Drag tower majority of the day. If i can sneak away to the SQ side I'll be by to say Hi.


BigRed might show up so come on over to the SQ side.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Anyone know who the judge is?


----------

